# Plant sugestions?



## ix9000 (May 15, 2007)

Here is a pic of my tank.

http://ca.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/inthejohn/detail?.dir=2b4bscd&.dnm=5891scd.jpg

Anyone have any ideas for plants? Here is a list of inhabitants.

Gymnocorymbus ternetzi (White Skirt Tetra) = 2
Danio aequipnnatus (Giant Danio) = 2
Poecilia latipinna (Mollies) = 4 (1 Male, 3 Female).
Trichogaster trichopterus (Opaline Gourami) = 1 male 1 female
Hypostomus plecostomus (Plecostomus) = 1
Leporinus fasciatus (Banded Leporinus) = 2

lighting
2 x 17 inch 15w (ALL GLASS AQUARIUM brand bulbs)
no outside light


----------



## ix9000 (May 15, 2007)

by the way the plants in the pics are not real. And the dead coral is long gone also.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Tank size would be helpful.


----------



## ix9000 (May 15, 2007)

LOL good point 

35Gal


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Not a lot of light. There is a sticky for easier, low light plants on this site.


----------

